# Quicktime for Pocket PC issues



## neduarte

Went to the website (www.quicktime.com) and downloaded the program that would allow quicktime movies to be viewed on a pocket pc. Download went great up until the point of the install. There's a system error and the message that pops up states that I need to have some form of Activesync 3.1 or later (I have the "or later" v4.01) in order to load it. Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## stingray3eq

Hi,
You probably have found this by now, but if not, you can get active sync for a windows machine at the following URL:

http://g.msn.com/9SE/1?http://go.mi...977d5b2c7f0eb01&POS=1&CM=MEC&CE=1&CS=MTP&SR=1

If you only have a Mac, I don't know what you can do.

BTW, can you please post the link on www.quicktime.com where I can download the Quicktime app for the Pocket PC. I have looked all over that site and cannot find it.

Thanks and good luck.


----------

